# dan ook



## michaelhenchard100

Veel van het artikel is herkenbaar zoals de vraag "was Spinoza pantheïst" op dit blog wordt ontkend. Het is dan ook een interessant artikel.

Mijn vertaling

Much of this article is recognisable, just as the question [???} “was Spinoza a pantheist” is denied [??] on this blog. It is then also [???] an interesting article.


(De tekst komt uit dit website )


Twee vragen, als ik mag:

1) 

2) Wat bedoelt “dan ook”? Houdt het misschien een idee van “niettemin”?


Dank voor de hulp.

_Moderator note:  Only one question per thread, please._


----------



## Peterdg

michaelhenchard100 said:


> Twee vragen, als ik mag:
> 
> 1) Kan men “een vraag ontkennen”? Heb ik de zinsbouw goed begrepen?
> 
> 2) Wat bedoelt *betekent* “dan ook”? Houdt het misschien een idee van “niettemin”? or "wat bedoelt men met "dan ook"?


1) It's clumsy Dutch. What they mean, and should have written is: ... zoals de stelling dat Spinoza een pantheïst was, wordt ontkend. Or, if you want it with the "question": "de vraag  "was Spinoza pantheïst", wordt ontkennend beantwoord".

2) "dan ook" is not "niettemin". I don't know if there is an exact English equivalent but I think "it is indeed an interesting article" comes close.

"niettemin" would mean that it is "after all" an interesting article; i.e. with "niettemin" you would discuss weak points of the article but find it interesting after all. With "dan ook", you give positive information about the article and you conclude that considering all this, it is indeed interesting.


----------



## ThomasK

"Dan ook" --- for that reason; that is why ...
"Niettemin" --- yet, still

I need more time to find the right translation(s)/ equivalent(s) for "after all"...


----------



## Chimel

To put it simply : "dan ook" is not very far from "dus".


----------



## ThomasK

That is simple, indeed, but I would not put it that way. It is less explicit than "dus", I'd say. It reminds me of the Latin cum quo/ c.q. But I see some parallel, for sure.

As for "after all" I found "uiteindelijk" and "per slot van rekening", but those are different...


----------



## bibibiben

_Dan ook_ is notoir lastig te vertalen in het Engels.

In dit specifieke geval zou _dan ook_ nog net met _for that matter_ te vertalen zijn:
It is an interesting article, for that matter.

Maar liever: probeer _dan ook_ in de vertaling eruit te gooien. Denk aan iets als:
Much is recognizable [...], making it an interesting article.


----------

